# Son of a [email protected]#$%! (11 pics @ 70Kb)



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

11-18-05 @ 5:05pm I was sitting in stop and go traffic waiting to travel one mile west to get to the freeway. Two lanes westbound + centerlane + Three lanes eastbound. I was stopped just past a business access entry, and the people behind me in both lanes were kind enough to let a gap in traffic appear for people to get in and out of the business lot. I was in the left lane, closest to the centerlane. A truck was coming up the centerlane, heading west, to turn left at the traffic light, about 1500 feet ahead. Then the **** hit the fan, or most importantly, ME. 

A car pulls out of the business access and hits the truck in the rear passenger side wheel (Which happened to shear the axle housing from the leaf springs), there by shifting the rear to the left, and pointing the front to the right and more to the point, right at ME. The truck hits me hard enough to move me about 5 feet ro the right, but I also get my head smacked by the frame above the window. The truck continues it's forward momentum, but the front catches on me, so the ass end swings out to the left and he makes just over a 180 degree spin, and finally having his rear end hit the driver door of the truck in front of me. While the damage isn't THAT bad, it still pisses me off none the less. And of course, the person that is at fault for all this, has no insurance.  :shutme























































Continued in next post...


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

And the rest...


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Man that sucks. I didnt get to see the pics. All I saw was the red X maybe because I'm @ work, I dont know. All I gotta say is thank god for insurance


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Pics aren't pretty..... I'm just glad you're okay! :cheers


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

How's that work if he doesnt have insurance?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Pray like hell you have uninsured motorist or your gonna take it up the ass!!!


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Dam! Not good


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

Wait, are those temp tags or were you on a test drive? Looks like a simple fender replacement and its as good as new though. Glad nobody got hurt.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Well at least you don't have to roll the rear quarter to fit the bigger tires on now. J/k, Anyone without insurance should do some jail time for causing an accident like that. :shutme


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

hell with jail, just do what your smiley is doing! and then nobody will be smiling!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, I've got the whole Uninsured/underinsured covered. But I do have a $500 deductable  

Oh, and someone was hurt. ME. I'm having some headaches and such localized to the area I got hit. I'm going into a doctors office later today.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Wait, are those temp tags or were you on a test drive? Looks like a simple fender replacement and its as good as new though. Glad nobody got hurt.


Temp tags. I still haven't recieved the plates from the MVD. Allthought I did get another set of temp tags in the mail the day of the accident. *sigh*


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Dont forget to take a good luck underneath your ride. Never know when something may have broke or "re-adjusted" itself w/ that independent rear. 

Sorry for you luck man. She'll be back to new before you know it.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i hurt for you. when i saw the pics (each and every one) i let out a big owwwwwww, then ewwwwwwwww, then sigh. sry dude. i need to check to c if i have uninsured insurance


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

not really a simple fix.... It hits the cars bodyline..that sux man ... except for the body work .. the bright side is now you got an excuse to go with aftermarket bumpers .. LOL... honestly I see upsides and downsides to an accident... 
upside is .. you say sh*t and "I dont care no more" then you will be able to drive the vehicle to its true potential...
downside is your baby had to take the beating for it ...

:willy: arty:


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

That sucks that will be me someday Thats My luck. :agree


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

A lot of Uninsured 
Motorist policy coverage is medical only. Everybody check their policies !!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

that sucks. sorry dude. in Michigan at least, the "kind people" that let the car out of the lot would be at fault. it's considered that they were directing traffic. i hit a car once when a dump truck in the left turn lane "kindly" let a person turn across the front of them and i was in the right lane and t-boned them when they suddenly appeared across my lane as i was passing the truck in my clear thru-lane. i'll let someone out in front of me going the same direction but you're asking for trouble doing it in the next lane.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I can't see the pics. Someone putfile them for me and the others that have inept computers.


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry to see and hear about this. Take your car to a good body shop and if you are badly hurt to some degree, call a good lawyer that deals with automobile accidents and find what you can do and take that person to court.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I've thought about the recourse that can be taken against the person that caused it, but I've decided it would be a waste of my time and more of my money to hire a lawyer to go after them, to only be told they have nothing to give (after the lawyer takes his cut). 

I'm not trying to sterotype anyone here but this is coming from statistics and experience with residents of Arizona. The uninsured driver that caused the accident was leaving a nursing school, and drove a beat to hell 94 Saturn SL2. The driver is a female, and is hispanic. I know from the Pell grant system that since she is both female and Hispanic, she has the highest paid grant percentage, with the only thing that would boost her grant money higher, is if she was a single mom. The stats for that in AZ are very high. 

I would most likely have a better chance of getting a rock to pay me. I feel bad for her partly, because one of the people that stopped to let her through, also waved her on, into the oncoming truck that she hit, and then they drove off so they didn't have to be witnesses. I'm angry that it happened to me, and that she doesn't have insurance, but I'm not directly angry at her. It sucks for sure, but I would get no satisfaction putting the hurt on someone else (That I feel didn't deserve it) especially with christmas coming up. For the most part I'm ok, I have insurance that will cover it and my rates won't go up since it wasn't my fault. 

Thanks for everyone posting too.. it helps just talking about it.

Oh, and Steve A is right. Un-insured/Underinsured is for bodily harm. Comp and collision is for vehicle damage.


----------



## Gordon Fan (Feb 25, 2005)

Sorry about your car. I would have been furious. Make sure that your body man is thorough and doesn't miss anything. Might be a good time to upgrade to an 05.


----------



## Red Fred (Nov 18, 2005)

Justice said:


> I feel bad for her partly, because one of the people that stopped to let her through, also waved her on, into the oncoming truck that she hit, and then they drove off so they didn't have to be witnesses.


This one hits close to home; we had TWO of these in our house. My wife was waived out by a truck into an oncoming Honda (ripped the bumper off the Honda - paid for it out of my pocket). I was waived out to make a left turn by two lanes of stopped traffic only to get t-boned by a senior citizen cruising at 40 MPH in the center turn lane. Cops would not issue a ticket so my insurance had to pay for my vehicle and I got gigged for a deductible and a surcharge. MORAL OF THE STORY: If you can't see well enough to make the turn on your own, say no thanks.

Oh - and Justice - you are a better man than I am. I wish you luck with your repairs.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Red Fred said:


> MORAL OF THE STORY: If you can't see well enough to make the turn on your own, say no thanks.


 :agree


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I'd be sick if that were mine. Definately needs a Qtr. and Rear Cover to say the least. The wheelhse is damaged quite a bit too. You got a few "G's" there.... easy! Did the R/R qtr. buckle at all ? If it did the structure moved to the right from impact. I'd take a peek at your amp too. It's right where the impact is.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I'd be sick if that were mine. Definately needs a Qtr. and Rear Cover to say the least. The wheelhse is damaged quite a bit too. You got a few "G's" there.... easy! Did the R/R qtr. buckle at all ? If it did the structure moved to the right from impact. I'd take a peek at your amp too. It's right where the impact is.


 :agree


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I feel you brother I got rear ended twice in one week in my Goat, about 3 couple of weeks ago, the first chick is using her insurance to fix it. The second is paying me $500 for my deductible so I have $500 in my pocket for LT's. It just pisses me off that it had to happen to my Goat twice in one freakin week...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Thursday Nov. 17 2005 @ 5.30 PM. I came within 2 inches of doing jail time..... Here I am sitting at a traffic light.... I usually leave 1 car length between me and the guy in front of me for the very reason I am about to describe.....

I am looking in my rear view mirror like I always do when I come to a stop, when I see this guy NOT slowing down behind me as he is bearing down on arz. As he is ready to rear end me, he locks his car up and I can hear screeching of the tires as I popped the clutch and lurched forward just missing the guy in front of me rear end. I was pissed. I could see the silhouette of a young kid in the drivers seat of the car that somehow missed me. He must a pissed his pants. I still do not know how he didn't hit me. Had I not lurched forward I would of lost the rear of my goat. 

Absolutely no excuse for this.... I don't know who's more lucky, the kid that just missed me, or me for if he would a hit me .......well....I'd have a court date. There's always one out there.....always....... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Does anyone know if the 06 Tailight will drop right in? I'm thinking about telling them to order an 06 for replacement and I'll buy the passenger side myself and put it in. Can we even get the 06 tailight's yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

yes you can order them, hit up GTODEALER for a price.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> yes you can order them, hit up GTODEALER for a price.


I have. $110 a pop.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

so you placed an order right?


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Apparently, they're not available in the US just yet. But will be soon. And as soon as I can, yes, I will definately be placing an order.


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

Go to a good body shop they should suck up the deductable there is plenty of money there to be made ,sometimes just cashing the insurance check and paying cash will do, they will save on tax. I was a body guy for 17 years before I decided to leave, make sure they replace everything full Quarter panel and such as some shops will staighten parts out to save money.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

:agree Find a good body shop to repair it and not just some pay and spray place, dang that sucks the damage isn't much worse than was on mine but from the pic of the trunk line on the pass. side it will need to be put on a frame machine and and the unibody probably straightened, as well as all the mounts on the IRS sience there is wheel damage as well as a four wheel alignment, a good body shop will do an excellent job and guarantee the work for as long as you own the car


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

GTO_400 said:


> :agree Find a good body shop to repair it and not just some pay and spray place


If this was GTA, he could take out the douche who hit him...:shutme


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

ya he could use that rocket launcher and bust a cap on some azz arty:


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

GTO_400 said:


> ya he could use that rocket launcher and bust a cap on some azz arty:


Wave 103...where the boys wear more makeup than the girls!


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Ouch!!!*

Wow!, sorry to see what happened to you and your car. Good luck.
I had similar damage to my car when I was hit on the opposite side in about the same area.
There is no "fender replacement" for a rear quarter panel. What they had to do to mine was to cut out the entire interior and exterior panels and weld in new ones. These go from the rear edge of the door all the way back around the corner of the car and meet the trunk.The rear pillar beside the rear window will have to be cut to meet the new outer panel as well.
They will most likely replace the rear bumper cover. The rear window and side glass have to come out and be reinstalled, etc., etc., etc.. In my case, the rear suspension was damaged by the impact, which was to the wheel as well as the sheet metal.
It took 7 weeks, and around $9,000.00 to get my car back to me in a road-worthy condition. They had to order parts 3 separate times, which meant a week each time to wait for parts to come from back east somewhere. After I got my car back, I still had to take it back for 3 different all day visits to the bodyshop and/or dealership to get things back to the way they should be.
If you want to see what they're going to have to do, I have pix. PM me w/your e-mail address, and I'll send you copies. If you don't wanna know, I understand. 
Mostly I want to say, "I feel your pain," and let you have some idea how much of a major, drawn-out PITA you're in for before you get your car back.  Brace yourself. I wish I had better news for you.
On the other side, as others have said, this is a chance for you to get bodywork done that you wanted done anyways. I had my rear spoiler, and the Pontiac arrows removed. I took the rest of the badges off the rear of my car, and I like that clean look. You can check it out in "my gto pix."
I think it's a good idea to get other bodywork etc. done when something like this happens. I know in my situation, it helped me feel better about the fact that my car was so messed up after it got hit.

Maximental


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

yes, upgrade!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Can never go wrong with upgrades :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

depends on the upgrade.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

speed or looks the only to wrong is to go the ricer way :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Right!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I want to upgrade, trust me. Boy, do I want to upgrade. My budget simply doesn't allow it. Now I'm trying to figure out if I'll ever get my car back. I have to pay my $500 deductable soon, and I don't have the cash for it. Christmas is here, and the family isn't getting anything because of this. I am the only income for a family of 6, and I only make 40K a year. My mortgage is 1500, and the car payment is 268. I only get about 1100 after taxes each paycheck. Then I've got the bills, insurance and other various things... I'm really screwed at this point... *sigh*

Guess I'll have to sell the house and move.. AGAIN. I really wish my wife had an income but she has no experience in anything other than daycare. I can't afford daycare for my kids, because that's insane. My wife used to do it, but she won't do it again, and I don't blame her. We have our hands full with 4 of our own, to watch more would drive her to tears.

Damnit.. I making myself depressed again........

[edit]I do have side work, and I do have tax return coming up, so I'm sure I'll be fine... it just gets overwhelming sometimes...


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

I know that people that don't have insurance generaly have nothing to loose, but you should sue the bastard.  Maybe they'll take his license till he makes things right.


----------

